
Kaspersky Labs preps its own OS to guard vital industry against cyberwarfare - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/kaspersky-labs-preps-its-own-os-to-guard-industry-against-cyberwarfare/
======
ocean12
This sounds like a good idea, but won't get the traction it needs to be
successful.

